# best way to make a gfx card fit??



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

some may know ive been banging on about my new card that's arriving soon (dispatched today) well I overlooked a few minor details lol

I thought my case could take a 300mm card with a mill to spare, it actually takes 290mm. the card is 300mm 

heres the case link : http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=476

anyone have any bright ideas?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

Dremil it. 

On a side note I nearly bought that case last week (went for a NEXT Phantom 410 instead as the Zalman was out of stock), what GPU is it?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

asus hd7950 directcu2 top. I got a gts450 in at the mo and its got two inches spare, itll be tight.

I was thinking a cut out??

(this case is hideous with fans everywhere, nightmare to chase wires through etc, took a day to build it and swap fans push/pull etc)


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ what he says...

The HDD bays are riveted in so you may want to learn how to remove rivets.  You're looking at partially dismantling the case or just chopping through the HDD bays.  Either way, case is not made for big cards


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2013)

I see two issues.
While you could pull the HDD rack out by using a dremmel on the HDD rivets, there is a strong possibility that your top card is going to run into the bottom of the 5.25" rack as well. To be honest, by the time you are done removing material, I would guess you are also going to remove a lot of the structural integrity of that case. While it wont just fall apart, I will guarantee it will wobble when the door panels are off and likely add vibrations in the case that otherwise weren't there before.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> asus hd7950 directcu2 top. I got a gts450 in at the mo and its got two inches spare, itll be tight.
> 
> I was thinking a cut out??
> 
> (this case is hideous with fans everywhere, nightmare to chase wires through etc, took a day to build it and swap fans push/pull etc)



I dodged a bullet there then, though where are the power connectors on the card? may just snuggly fit if they are on the side as opposed to on the end.

Took me a good couple of hours though here's the results of cable management and looks of the 410


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

youre are absolutely right, meets half way between bays!! somewhere I believed it could take a 300mm card DOH!...power connectors on side luckily. this is it with a 7770


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Took me a good couple of hours though here's the results of cable management and looks of the 410



wow!! im actually buying that psu very soon before I plug my 7950 in! and then xfire! you got what I aim for thanks


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I see two issues.
> While you could pull the HDD rack out by using a dremmel on the HDD rivets, there is a strong possibility that your top card is going to run into the bottom of the 5.25" rack as well. To be honest, by the time you are done removing material, I would guess you are also going to remove a lot of the structural integrity of that case. While it wont just fall apart, I will guarantee it will wobble when the door panels are off and likely add vibrations in the case that otherwise weren't there before.



Pfft put it in a lower PSIE slot and dremel the HDD cage  seen much crazier shit on here 



d1nky said:


> wow!! im actually buying that psu very soon before I plug my 7950 in! and then xfire! you got what I aim for thanks



A STEEL at £60 couldn't find anything close for that price


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

im running matx at the mo so nooo can do! yea im ordering mine from maplin at £59! 

it may look as though ill have to take it to work and angle grind part of the bay away, so that to keep structural integrity and to look like normal!

and dam!! I wish I bought that case as im going for the red/black look with my madcatz mouse n keyboard!! shiiiiiiittttttttttt happens lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 14, 2013)

All You need to remove Rivets is a Drill bit with a Diameter SLIGHTLY greater than the Center Circle of the Rivet itself. Drill in LIGHTLY until You make it through the Rivet core, You'll get a Small hole, and The rivet will let go as easy as can be. Best part is, The HDD cage is STILL in once piece, in the off chance You may need to use it Down the road.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vUmOuVH5yur2YFTEA&sig2=4NuzWtV2MqVkpujyZ1jB0Q

Pay attention to # 3.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 14, 2013)

Before taking a drill or dremel to your case, try fitting the card in. The image on the product page for your case shows a 290mm card installed and a total of 300mm clearance. With the power connectors on the side you may get lucky and have a mm or so of clearance.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Before taking a drill or dremel to your case, try fitting the card in. The image on the product page for your case shows a 290mm card installed and a total of 300mm clearance. With the power connectors on the side you may get lucky and have a mm or so of clearance.



thanks but im planning ahead just incase, and was checking if anyone has had the same problem and their solutions.....I did see on another site someone having a gtx which is 11.5 inches and it fits...I tend to buy first and think later lol


----------



## natr0n (Feb 14, 2013)

d1nky those are leds those are lasers !!1


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

natr0n said:


> d1nky those are leds those are lasers !!1



hahaha when my side panel is off I get blinded LMFAO!! also theyre on a fancontroller which when speeds up gets brighter.....cutting my cornea to pieces!!

and ndmk2010 >>>>>>>  thy will be done in red and black!!!


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

Cut down the card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Cut down the card



Yea just cut it in half to make room for more sata cables!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

Cut the ram in half too for more airflow


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

hahahaaaaaaaaa!! will do if ya can spare me one of those 7970s lol


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 14, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Cut the ram in half too for more airflow



Cut the ram which way?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Cut the ram which way?



Depends on which way his fans blowing of course   on another note, stop smoking 



d1nky said:


> hahahaaaaaaaaa!! will do if ya can spare me one of those 7970s lol



7950's


----------



## d1nky (Feb 14, 2013)

I was aiming it at drdeathx, but if youre willing lol


----------

